# Making a regular bed dump.



## CSRA Landscaping (Apr 11, 2001)

I'm considering turning the bed on my F350 into a dump bed. How much would this run me, what parts would I need, what should I avoid, etc? Thanks, guys, in advance.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

They have kits for converting pickups into dumpers.For one you have to weld the bumper to the hinges.The kit would run in the $1,200 to $1,800 dollar range.But remember your pickup bed was not designed for lifting up to much weight.


----------



## CSRA Landscaping (Apr 11, 2001)

Think I'd be better off just getting a dump truck, later on? I've heard that there are some pretty good deals to be had out there.


----------



## ant (Jan 5, 2000)

jeff: this what i did when i was cutting grass.
i looked into turning my bed into a dump and after thaking to a few people they talked me out of it. which i am glad they did
1. like cat said they are not made to dump.
2. when installed and in the up mode they "flex" and do all kinds uf things when you go to dump.
3. when you sell the truck it goes with it.
you can get a kit from northern.
-------------------
in 1989 i got a truck craft dump insert installed in my 89 chevy and i am glad i did. now its in my 1996 ford and still looks good and works fine .
about 3 hrs. to install it and if you wont to take it out 1/2 hr. 6 guys to do it. 
i also had a e-z dumper in my 85 ford which i sold buy the truck craft is much nicer unit.
hope this helps 
ant


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Ant I was at th boston truck show and they had a truck craft alumminum body there.I got to tell you it was a nice looking unit it had the features of a pick up body but the sturdiness of a dump. $3,999 was the cost with the cab gaurd,stake pockets.


----------

